# we sould have a politics section.



## Flame (Sep 19, 2012)

where we can talk about politics.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 19, 2012)

Or you could register on a forum dedicated to politics rather than trying to make GBATemp the go-to place for chit-chat about everything.

It's a gaming-oriented site - keep it gaming-oriented.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

Nope.

The only thing worse than an internet forum is an internet forum that discusses politics, religion, or other keynote issues.

EDIT: Also we are a video game forum, not a general discussion forum. An entire forum dedicated to something so out of the main topic like politics would make no sense. We may as well open forums for microwave repair and proper dog combing techniques.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd say yes to a politics section, that way more people will get into arguments about stuff they don't understand and we can get more people with half baked ideas banned.

Edit: lol


----------



## Rydian (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh jesus fucking christ NO.  The average person doesn't even know what form of government the US uses (hint; it's not Democracy), purposely inviting people to spout their bullshit here would be terrible.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Oh jesus fucking christ NO.  The average person doesn't even know what form of government the US uses (hint; it's not Democracy)



Fuck I was going to go with orange as my final answer.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 19, 2012)

I can see why the OP would want this, same reason why we have none gaming sections...people think that being gamers they can talk about things with like minded people. However people get angry enough if one person doesn't like say something like the Vita, fuck knows how bad they'll be if its something that actually matters.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 19, 2012)

You may or may not "like" my opinion, but you have to understand that adding such a sub-section would simply fuel drama. As stated previously, a gaming site should focus on gaming. Also, that was one sneaky Edit, I must say.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 19, 2012)

Just two words: never ever.

The 'temp already has its nice share of flamewars, we don't need an ENTIRE section dedicated to them.

*closes*


----------

